# Kitzel & the cop



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have just arrived in Greece via San Francisco, Frankfurt so am exhausted.
Please pray for little Kitzel---we had an very tramatic experience before reaching San Francisco to catch our flight about which I will only tell the basic details tonight. 
We stopped for coffee along the way and Kitzel got into my coat pocket which I had left him wrapped up in half asleep (it was 7:30 AM) and ate 2 of my medications---one through the tinfoil wrapper along w/his treats. Shortly thereafter his pupils were dilated & he was almost non-responsive. I was almost hysterical. We prayed & almost immediately saw a highway patrolman who had stopped a car. He let the other car go, got on the phone & located the only vet practice w/in 50 miles & took us there. I called along the way (he got the #) & the office lady said the vet would not come until 9:30. I told her "I am coming w/a police office & a non-responsive dog---GET SOMEBODY FAST." 
It was not the nicest practice I have ever been in---far from it---but I knew God had guided us there. It was, in my eyes, beautiful! The vet tech & doctor both showed up w/in 10-15 minutes & they went to work. Within an hour we were on the road to the airport (who refused to change our ticket & would not let us take the dog out of the crate to pee on the pads). Kitzel did vomit at the airport & was very, very quiet for most of the flight. Tonight he seems almost normal.
We have an appointment tomorrow w/his vet to check his kidney levels. The vet in CA. was very concerned about long-term kidneydamage. I am holding off on feeding him any protein until tomorrow. Please pray.
I could literally not stop shaking for about an hour afterward. I am pretty level headed usually but my body caved in yesterday when I thought we had lost him and knew it was my fault. I am pretty upset w/the airline & will write a letter when I get my brain back. 
Thanks for praying for us tomorrow.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Sandy i am so sorry to hear about Kitzel. Prayers are definitely being sent out to Kitzel and you.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Please keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh my gosh - what a traumatic experience. How bad could it have been? Poor Kitzel! I know how much that dog means to you. Bless that high way patrol man and bless that vet clinic for getting their staff in asap! 

So glad he is ok!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Sandi, I'm so sorry to hear that you have to go through this horrifying experience. I'm glad that your prayers were answered and the high way patrolman and the vet office were there for you and Kitzel. Please keep us updated on how little Kitzel is doing, I hope he is feeling better already. Hugs to you and Kitzel, and I'll keep you both in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my!! that sounds like an nightmare  :grouphug: I hope Kitzel will be ok. rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lots of prayers for you and Kitzel being sent your way. Please keep us updated on his condition!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, how awful!! I'm so sorry you and Kitzel went through that but happy to hear he seems to be doing better!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How scary! Praying that he will be ok. Let us know what his vet says.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, I will be joining others in sending out prayers for you and Kitzel. 

As far as the airline ticketing issues, there is a great blog by a travel advisor and mediator who may be willing to go to bat for you if you don't get satisfaction from the airline. It is elliott.org. I'm a member there, and he gives great advice. The first thing he would tell you is to not call, but email so you have a paper trail. He has a list of who to write to for the different airlines on his site. 

Good luck! :tender:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a nightmare, how awful for you. I'm glad he's doing better now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - how frightening. No wonder you were shaking.Nearly unresponsive. :crying::crying: Poor little Kitzel - after such a wonderful trip to the US, what an awful thing to happen on your departure. God bless that patrolman and the vet practice for probably helping save Kitzel's life. I know that God answered your prayers by putting that caring policeman there. I hope that you will be able to send him and the practice a letter to thank them. What lifesavers. I don't know if I would have been able to even get on a plane after what happened - I would have been a wreck. 
I'm anxious for you to see the vet tomorrow. I am praying for Kitzel and that this will have no long lasting effect and he'll be just fine. 
Sandi,I just have to add, please don't blame yourself. You are such a phenomenal mom and help to all of us and our fluffs. We all do things we wish we could take back but it's really hard to cross every T and dot every I all the time. Accidents happen and I know you weren't thinking about where your meds were. So please don't dwell on that at all. Focus on Kitzel getting better. So happy to hear he's acting like himself today.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow glad Kitzel is ok so far. If he threw up hopefully the pills didnt' get into his system too much. Thank goodness the patrolman helped you, sounds like a lifesaver for sure.

Definately email and get a paper trail and get names if you call ,for sure. document all you can. I hope the airlines will make it right.After all it was an emergency.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - how frightening. No wonder you were shaking.Nearly unresponsive. :crying::crying: Poor little Kitzel - after such a wonderful trip to the US, what an awful thing to happen on your departure. God bless that patrolman and the vet practice for probably helping save Kitzel's life. I know that God answered your prayers by putting that caring policeman there. I hope that you will be able to send him and the practice a letter to thank them. What lifesavers. I don't know if I would have been able to even get on a plane after what happened - I would have been a wreck.
> I'm anxious for you to see the vet tomorrow. I am praying for Kitzel and that this will have no long lasting effect and he'll be just fine.
> Sandi,I just have to add, please don't blame yourself. You are such a phenomenal mom and help to all of us and our fluffs. We all do things we wish we could take back but it's really hard to cross every T and dot every I all the time. Accidents happen and I know you weren't thinking about where your meds were. So please don't dwell on that at all. Focus on Kitzel getting better. So happy to hear he's acting like himself today.


Thanks so much for these kind word, Sue. I tear up just reading your msg. so know I am still traumatized more than I wish were true.
We have an 11:00 appt. and I AM anxious. The medication was serious and I know that vet (& the cop) really were walking in angels wings! She said in her 20 yrs. there she had not had a case like his! It took all the faith & courage I could muster to keep going to the airport. She had done pretty much all she could for him so I knew that I needed to keep moving. I won't say that I felt confident---just sort of blank and praying for the best. 
I talked twice w/the vet tonight & she is pretty confident that he is okay but we will see tomorrow. I know it isn't my fault as I am known as a paranoid when it comes to Kitzel---life happens---but had we lost him I would never have lived to forgive myself. We can never be too paranoid!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to all who have posted. I am still exhausted, frazzled, and wishing I had not been so stupid as to leave serious medication in my pocket (I had forgotten it was there & had put it there for the trip). 
My DH said that Kitzel thought it was a game since we often hide things for him to find & enjoy in the NILIF philosophy! He is right. 
Kitzel is sleeping---I thank God that he didn't die (I believe he was close). I want to wake him up and kiss him all over his precious little body! We did not get the officer's name as we were crazy w/anxiety but will try to contact the Hwy. Patrol in that area & make a complimentary report. 
God bless, too, those vets who serve in places unknown and do it lovingly & without lots of fanfare.
I will contact the organization mentioned in regard to the airline---I have flown this airline for too many years, & am a premier member----I deserve better treatment than I got especially w/a dog who paid too much for his ticket & got treated like "a dog."


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Such a scarry close call. You and Kitzel had angels watching over you for sure. Such a good job on the part of the officer and the vet clinic. Kudos to them.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh sandi im so sorry u had to go thru this . i canonly imagine how scared u were , but accidents do happen n u cannot blame urself for something like that , thenk god that the policeman was there n willing to help and the vet arrived in time .. i will be praying for ur baby and hopefully he will be ok .. please keep us posted.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about little Kitzel and do hope he is doing better, and you, too, poor thing!:grouphug:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

OMG, my heart stopped while reading your post. Hopefully all will be well at his follow-up.:grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Sandi! What a nightmare!!!! I'm sitting here shaking now too!! Thank God you guys got home and hopefully all in one piece. 


I pray Kitzel has no lasting effects what-so-ever. oh, I feel like I'm saying these words to make you feel better.....I just really hope it's true....


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness that is so terrible!!! I am so glad that Kitzel is alive...God was watching over him! And that police officer was an angel!!! I am so worried for poor Kitzel and for you!!! You are in my prayers and please let us know how he is!!! That is not your fault!!! You didn't know he could get into your coat pocket, please don't blame yourself. 

So many fluffs sick and in trouble...what is going on??


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Sandi I'm so sorry this even happened but so thankful that Kitzel got the immediate treatment he needed and seems to be fine. I'm sure your heroic actions along with those angels saved his life. That took guts to stop a cop who had already stopped someone else. Good for you! I know I would have done the same. And when we travel, nothing is in it's normal place so I know how easy this could have happened. Please don't blame yourself. We can't do everything 100% right 100% of the time no matter how hard we try. And oh the stress and confusion in traveling...heck I try so hard to put things in bags and pockets that will be easy to get to on the plane and then I can never find anything! 

I'm praying for sweet Kitzel that there is no permanent damage and that he will be 100% when he wakes up. I'm confident of it. Sending hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> We have an 11:00 appt. and I AM anxious. The medication was serious and I know that vet (& the cop) really were walking in angels wings! She said in her 20 yrs. there she had not had a case like his! It took all the faith & courage I could muster to keep going to the airport. She had done pretty much all she could for him so I knew that I needed to keep moving. I won't say that I felt confident---just sort of blank and praying for the best.
> :wub:


 Sandi When I read this part my heart just sank. :grouphug: HUGS to you and your precious Kitzel..


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, how scary!! hoping little Kitzel will be ok, hugs and prayers:grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh! How horrifying. Thank goodness you had the presence of mind to connect with the policeman and how wonderful of him to help you. Lots of angels involved, for sure. I hope that he gets an "all's well" report from the vet tomorrow.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh my!!!! thank goodness he is okay but what a horrible experience ! You poor thing....I will be praying for your malt !


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a dreadful thing to happen, and at such a bad time! Thank God Kitzel seems O.K. Please let us know about any other developments.:huh:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that Kitzel is OK!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that Kitzel is in my thoughts and prayers!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, oh my gosh you need a HUGE HUG, I wouldn't have had the presence to find a cop, our Lord had his hand on Kitzel and on you, I'm glad your home, prayers going up for precious Kitzel


Heavenly Father you are a awesome God thank you for your hand of protection on Sandi and Kitzel. I know you placed that policeman there at the perfect time, you knew ahead what was going to happen. Your hand of mercy and love follow those you love. Lord give Sandi and her husband rest, comfort Sandi help her not to think of the what if's we can't go back and change what happened but we can put our trust in you, you are in control of each of our lives. I lift little Kitzel to you, you have touched his body and brought him this far, I know you'll continue to hold him close. Thank you for keeping him safe, I believe in miracles, Kitzel is one, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, it is the middle of the night here in Virginia ... And, I am thinking about you and Kitzel. If I am correct, it is 11:00 AM in Greece in about ten minutes ... so, I think you must be close to your vet's office, if not there already.

I just wanted you to know that Kitzel is in my prayers ... And, with positive thoughts, too.
I will check in to see how his appointment went this morning.

I am so sorry that you have had to go through this ... but, grateful that earth angels were there to help Kitzel and his Mommy and Daddy.

Love and Hugs for you and Kitzel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to everyone---wish I could write all of you but my internet is coming & going today! Hope this will be posted. Thank you for your encouraging msgs. and for ALL the prayers!
We took Kitzel in today & he seemed fine when we were there so the vet decided to wait on the blood test so as not to stress him any more at this time---I agreed as he really seemed fine. We then went to collect our cat from the sitter & when we got there he threw up a very large amount of food. A bit later he threw up again & now since coming home he has had a very soft stool (of course it is pitch black from the charcoal treatment he had in California). 
So I am a bit puzzled. He is just sort of lying in his bed. 
All to say we still need those prayers and wisdom about what to do on Monday. The vet said I should watch him closely and call her if there are any changes. We work together well and she knows that I know quite a bit. I don't know much about kidney damage so I need to do a crash course to see what I need to be watching besides lots of drinking and peeing!
It does seem that lots of malts are sick here on the forum so will be remembering all of yours as I take care of this little guy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - when I was reading your post I thought you meant the cat was throwing up, and then I read about the charcoal and realized it was Kitzel. Did you call the vet to tell her this? To me that's a change. I think that I would call and maybe she can suggest what you need to do...feed, don't feed, etc. Poor baby is probably purging all the meds and charcoal out of his system. I'm sending prayers that Kitzel will be just fine. He's been through a lot, as have you, so hoping things settle out.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor little guy. I'd call the vet too for my own piece of mind. Black stool is most likely from the charcoal but could also be blood in the stool. I'm really surprised this is the first time he's thrown up since getting the charcoal. Yeah....I'd call the vet.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sandi, I have Kitzel in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, it is actually the 2nd time he has thrown up as he threw up at the airport before departure.
Yes, the black is from the charcoal and I researched that process & apparently they add it to sorbitol which is sweet & can have a laxative effect---so am really happy I did not administer the second dose (she sent a syringe on the plane w/me to be given in Frankfurt). It was a mess when they gave it & I had no way to clean it up in Frankfurt at the airport. I was afraid if the airline people saw it they would not take us on the plane as it looks awful---much worse than it actually is!
Tonight I fed him boiled rice w/baby carrots in it to tighten up the stool---we will see if it helps. He has just been laying in his bed (not playing at all---strange for him) since this afternoon. He is usually extremely playful & active. 
I also read that this medication could have been deadly for him so am soooo thankful that we were able to get to the vet so quickly & that they took us. There were lots of people waiting in the room when we left so I know she had other things to do!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Sandi, just checking in on little Kitzel here, I'm so glad that he is doing better now, that was a really scary one. I hope that after he eats and gets lots of his rest he will be his playful self again soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He does have a really unusual odor about him ---both breath & body! I have never had kidney issues so hopeful this is something that is not significant. Anyone have experience w/this?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dear, just seeing this. Sending so much love and prayers.!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Sandi:crying: God has his hand on our babies, it's so hard seeing them ill, I am praying and will continue for little Kitzel, may God continue to keep his arms around little Kitzel and you, get some rest ok. I wish there was something I could do to help you


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> He does have a really unusual odor about him ---both breath & body! I have never had kidney issues so hopeful this is something that is not significant. Anyone have experience w/this?


please take him in to get blood work up just to be safe. In learning about kidneys over this past week I just would feel better you having him checked out especially if still vomitting and black tarry stool is nothing to mess with even if charcoal treatment done. Kidneys are nothing to mess with as once they are damaged there is no fixing it. I would also do follow ups and have ultrasound of kidneys in future as one of the things I have learned is a toxin can damage a kidney since dex has one small kidney now that is one of the things they said can damage a kidney. I do not want you to be scared but just want you to be safe especially if your baby is still not feeling well.

Keep in mind kidney damage does not show up in blood work until 75% of function is gone so this blood panel may not show any damage at all so I would highly recommend doing a follow up in a few months 

drinking alot, peeing alot, refusing food, stumbling gate, vomitting, black tarry stool with blood can happen from bun being really high as the digestive tract can become acidic, clear urine on wee wee pads. 

again do not want to scare you as may be nothing but I always error on the side of caution and the one time I did not with dex and his drinking it was something severe


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

How scary that must have been. Prayers for your fluffs continued recovery.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandi, the charcoal does come out as black as it goes in (been there, done that) and the sorbitol does act as a laxative which would explain the diarrhea. All of this may explain an upset stomach, thus vomiting. What kind of odor are you smelling? Ammonia? I ate an entire package of sugarfree breath mints (with sorbitol) one day many years ago before I knew anything about potential side effects of sorbitol. If Kitzel feels half as bad as I did it's no wonder he's just laying around. I would call your vet in the morning if he doesn't seem to feel any better just to let her know. Until then I'd make sure he's drinking water and wouldn't give him anything but well boiled rice. Best to let his stomach and intestines settle down. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry all this happened! Will be praying that the vet visit today refects that things are fine!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Should have added about feeding, you do want to make sure Kitzel is getting some protein but it should be a high quality easily digestible protein like cottage cheese, yogurt, tofu or eggs.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sandi, both you and Kitzel are in my prayers. Poor little guy - bless that cop for being there for you guys.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Just now seeing this. So sorry for all the troubles on your way home. Hope you have all recovered now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

dwerten said:


> please take him in to get blood work up just to be safe. In learning about kidneys over this past week I just would feel better you having him checked out especially if still vomitting and black tarry stool is nothing to mess with even if charcoal treatment done. Kidneys are nothing to mess with as once they are damaged there is no fixing it. I would also do follow ups and have ultrasound of kidneys in future as one of the things I have learned is a toxin can damage a kidney since dex has one small kidney now that is one of the things they said can damage a kidney. I do not want you to be scared but just want you to be safe especially if your baby is still not feeling well.
> 
> Keep in mind kidney damage does not show up in blood work until 75% of function is gone so this blood panel may not show any damage at all so I would highly recommend doing a follow up in a few months
> 
> ...


Thank you Deb, this is the kind of feed-back I need. I don't have any experience w/kidneys.
It is 6:00 AM here & I have been up since 4:00 w/Kitzel. He has blood in his stool (very loose) and has started to vomit again. The vet in CA. said he might get a bloody stool from the charcoal? I hope to try to reach my vet today but being Sun. I am not sure. Prayers appreciated & thank you again for the input.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Sandi, the charcoal does come out as black as it goes in (been there, done that) and the sorbitol does act as a laxative which would explain the diarrhea. All of this may explain an upset stomach, thus vomiting. What kind of odor are you smelling? Ammonia? I ate an entire package of sugarfree breath mints (with sorbitol) one day many years ago before I knew anything about potential side effects of sorbitol. If Kitzel feels half as bad as I did it's no wonder he's just laying around. I would call your vet in the morning if he doesn't seem to feel any better just to let her know. Until then I'd make sure he's drinking water and wouldn't give him anything but well boiled rice. Best to let his stomach and intestines settle down. Hugs to all of you.


I had not been too concerned about the black stools due to the charcoal but now they are bloody (vet in CA. said this might happen). He threw up his egg yesterday so I boiled fresh rice w/only a very tiny amour of baby carrot to help bind---I did put a couple of very small pieces of boiled chicken in & he ate it all. He has just vomited it undigested (ate around 6:00 last night & vomited about 5:30 AM---the egg yesterday was undigested after about 5 hours---I will try to reach my vet today.
Thanks Mary. We love the hugs too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I would definitely call the vet. Vets here at least have answering services and someone is always on duty. I'm praying so hard for little Kitzel. I'm hoping he just has to get over this rough period and no permanent damage will be done. Sending love to you both. :smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Sandi, the charcoal does come out as black as it goes in (been there, done that) and the sorbitol does act as a laxative which would explain the diarrhea. All of this may explain an upset stomach, thus vomiting. What kind of odor are you smelling? Ammonia?
> 
> I can't explain the odor but it is strong---I think, not sure, that it started w/breath. I just got a look in his mouth & it is a bit frightening---some of his gums look almost bloody near where the teeth meet the gums---very red. His stomach is making awful noises. Now I am praying he doesn't have pancreatitis. It will be a few hours before I can reach the vet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - I would definitely call the vet. Vets here at least have answering services and someone is always on duty. I'm praying so hard for little Kitzel. I'm hoping he just has to get over this rough period and no permanent damage will be done. Sending love to you both. :smootch:


NOT here in Greece---& we don't have 24 hr. clinics. I will call her at home as I have her private # but can't do it quite yet---I will wait until at least 8:00. Thanks for the love--- we'll both take it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Deb, this is the kind of feed-back I need. I don't have any experience w/kidneys.
> It is 6:00 AM here & I have been up since 4:00 w/Kitzel. He has blood in his stool (very loose) and has started to vomit again. The vet in CA. said he might get a bloody stool from the charcoal? I hope to try to reach my vet today but being Sun. I am not sure. Prayers appreciated & thank you again for the input.


Oh, Sandi ... gosh, this has got to be so stressful and worrisome for you. I hope you can reach your vet today and receive some good news.

My prayers and positive thoughts continue for your precious Kitzel. 

Love and Hugs to you and Kitzel ...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Will continue to say prayers for Kitzel.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending more positive thoughts and prayers Kitzel's way!!!(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have been so worried today about Kitzel - I sure hope you can reach your vet today. Please keep us updated! I feel like Kitzel is part of my family too. *hugs to you*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have been so worried today about Kitzel - I sure hope you can reach your vet today. Please keep us updated! I feel like Kitzel is part of my family too. *hugs to you*


'Just checked back to see if anyone had any new advice & found your msg.
Stacy, Kitzel is paart of your family now! 
He has finally fallen asleep on my lap as I type. I am pretty concerned & hoping it isn't pancreatitis---that is how we lost my daughter's dog just over a year ago. His gums make me suspicious but then I sometimes see too much. He doesn't really get fat---but maybe from the pills he ate??????? I am trying to research & still check back here for any ideas.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I believe bleeding in the mouth can be a sign of kidney problems. (Thinking of my terrier I mentioned elsewhere.)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mss said:


> I believe bleeding in the mouth can be a sign of kidney problems. (Thinking of my terrier I mentioned elsewhere.)


After reading this I did some research & found two symptoms that are a concern:
Bleeding from the gums
Extremely bad breath (uremic breath)

I have been concerned since yesterday about a strange odor coming from what I thought started in his mouth---
His gums. I would not say they are bleeding---not overtly at least but they are very red near his upper teeth & almost black near the teeth on the bottom---like bruised---I fear this could be internal bleeding so suspected pancreatitis. Now that I see this I am really concerned that it could still be kidney. I think I will go get dressed now & wake up my DH. I know we need to see the vet today. Please keep praying.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I have to get to bed soon but I know I won't get much sleep thinking of you and Kitzie and also Bailey and Nida most of the night. I pray that they will be alright. My heart feels like it's breaking knowing you're all in such pain.rayer:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Sandi, I'm also going to log off for the night, hopefully by the time I wake up tomorrow there will be good news regarding Kitzel, take good care and hugs.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Checking back to see if there is any news. We're hoping and praying for Kitzel and you! {{{{}}}}


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay--it is 13:10 (1:10 PM) here now and it was a very long night.
I did reach the vet & her partner will come and open the office at 4:30 today (Sunday) & check on my baby. For sure he will get an antispasmodic, fluids and any other meds that the partner thinks he needs to get us through another night. I don't know if we will do blood work for kidney yet as she doesn't want to stress him any more just now. 
The vomiting has stopped, or so it seems---but I am NOT presently feeding him. He will start again l hour after he gets the antispasmodic on a teaspoon per hour of Hills I/D. The bloody charcoal stool is now just a very loose, somewhat bloody lighter stool so I think this is a good sign. I did give him simethicone for babies in the night.
His upper gums look more normal this afternoon---the bottom one still looks a bit bruised. He still smells a bit strangely.
He is very, very punk! 
Thank you again for being there---all of you---for good advice and for caring. It was, as I said, a very long night.
So many are nursing sick babies! Sending my thoughts to each of you & many prayers since I am awake anyhow.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He sounds better--hang in there--we're with you! :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> After reading this I did some research & found two symptoms that are a concern:
> Bleeding from the gums
> Extremely bad breath (uremic breath)
> 
> ...


yes dogs that have kidney issues will have blood in stool due to high uremic acid in stomach thus can cause ulcers, etc from kidneys not being flushed and it will be a sweet odor from mouth. This is why dex is on pepcid ac for life to control the stomach acid. 

I am glad you are taking him in today as I really think iv fluids will help flush any toxins from the body

I know you are worried about stressing him and I worry about that too with my dogs but sometimes it is important if something serious. 

I am praying it is nothing and just an after math of the charcoal etc but I am glad you are going to have him checked out as better to be safe. I have no experience with charcoal so others can better help you with what happens with that.

I am glad the vomitting has stopped but the blood in stool still concerns me as my dex never had blood in stool or diarrhea his entire 7 years of life until the night i rushed him to hospital and found out he was in kidney failure. He had black tarry stool with blood in it.

a good sign is the spunkiness as dex was very lethargic


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I couldn't wait to wake up and check back this morning. Sounds like Kitzel's doing a bit better and I can't wait for him to get to the vet. Like Deb, I too think the fluids will help clean his system of both the drugs residue and charcoal and am glad his gums are looking more normal.I also wonder whether it would be good to get bloods to check on the kidneys and know how serious things are vs. visual symptoms. How much does it take to draw blood - I haven't been in room when it's done. Please keep us updated and know we're thinking of you both all the time and praying.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh I just hate waiting. I think you must be at the vets and am anxiously waiting for an update. Many prayers, :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh. I'm just seeing this thread now. This is beyond scary. I'm so sorry! Prayers for sweet Kitzel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am checking in to see if there is any news yet from the doctor appointment today. Sandi, I am so happy your vet made it possible for you to have Kitzel checked out today. I have faith that Kitzel is going to be just fine. I am still praying for a positive outcome.

Love and Hugs to both you and Kitzel


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Will try to post quickly as our internet has been coming & going due to the bad weather here today.
We just got home from the vet. Thank God she opened for just us.:chili:
We got fluids, plus 3-4 shots of this & that. They ARE testing kidney levels & it will come back tomorrow---some of the tests first come back Tues night. Kitzel did have diarrhea in her office but no vomiting since in the wee hrs. of the AM. Of course he hasn't eaten today but will start him on l tsp. shortly per hour till 10:00. He is very punk---not spunky Deb. just listless! He didn't even fight the blood draws so the vet realized how weak he is---he always fights!
So now we are at "wait & see" but as long as he isn't bleeding from one end or vomiting from the other I think we are going to make it! :aktion033::aktion033:
Thank you ALL for your prayers and encouragement! Running the marathon is helped when people on the side-lines are giving you water & cheering you on!
Kitzel sends "stinky" kisses to all his friends!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - that's all good news. :thumbsup: So glad you got into the vet, got meds and fluids and blood drawn. I am really praying he's on the road to recovery, even if it's a gradual road.
I think with the word punk we weren't sure if it meant punked out (which I guess it did) or punk as in sassy and fightin' back. I hope Kitzel becomes the second punk. :chili:
It's no wonder he's so lithargic. Just imagine if you had gone thru the same things Kitzi has -- you'd feel like doggie doo too. Please try to rest with Kitzel today. Sandi, you and your husband must be totally depleted from the jet lag and the events of these past few days. Just veg out and take care of our boy. 
As you said about the marathon - it's so true. My DH said that in the NYC marathon he wouldn't have made it several times if it wasn't for the fans,\ out there and boosting him up. Well you know that Kitzi's got tons of SM fans and we'll all try to get him to the finish line. Too bad he and you are feeling now like he ran 26.2 miles alread but I'm sure he'll feel better for some more laps after he gets better-- probably your lap and your DH's first.:HistericalSmiley: Keep us updated and we'll keep the thoughts and prayers coming.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update. We're here with you and waiting too. Holding our breath and holding hands across the world and praying. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Thanks for the update. We're here with you and waiting too. Holding our breath and holding hands across the world and praying. :grouphug:


Thank you Crystal---and yes, it really is a "small world after all!":wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Kitzel is on the way to full recovery!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, thank God the vet was there for you (and, Charles) and Kitzel today ... more Earth Angels there for all of you. 

I'm cheering Kitzel on to the finishing line of feeling all better!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandi, praying hard here for good blood results and breathing a slight sigh of relief that both ends seem to be settling down. Sending big hugs to all of you. And please try to rest and take care of you, too. Maybe a cup of tea and a scone with jam and clotted cream? That's on my agenda for today for sure!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Sandi, praying hard here for good blood results and breathing a slight sigh of relief that both ends seem to be settling down. Sending big hugs to all of you. And please try to rest and take care of you, too. Maybe a cup of tea and a scone with jam and clotted cream? That's on my agenda for today for sure!


Mary, that sounds like a great idea---wish I could join you---but I won't be getting on a plane for a while for sure! 
Maybe we can have a meet-up in the UK next time & go to Liberty for tea? Anyone else up to joining us?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandi, it won't be this year but maybe we should plan to go to Crufts 2012 and do tea at Liberty. It sounds heavenly!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

CRUFTS? 2012! Oh heavenly idea! Liberty tea here we come! I wonder how many people we can get around one of those lovely little tables? 
What time of the year will it be---my brain is officially on holiday!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for all you are going through  Get well Kitzel. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You and Kitzel have been in my thoughts since I woke today. I'm glad that his recovery is moving along and I hope he'll be 100% really soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Will try to post quickly as our internet has been coming & going due to the bad weather here today.
> We just got home from the vet. Thank God she opened for just us.:chili:
> We got fluids, plus 3-4 shots of this & that. They ARE testing kidney levels & it will come back tomorrow---some of the tests first come back Tues night. Kitzel did have diarrhea in her office but no vomiting since in the wee hrs. of the AM. Of course he hasn't eaten today but will start him on l tsp. shortly per hour till 10:00. He is very punk---not spunky Deb. just listless! He didn't even fight the blood draws so the vet realized how weak he is---he always fights!
> So now we are at "wait & see" but as long as he isn't bleeding from one end or vomiting from the other I think we are going to make it! :aktion033::aktion033:
> ...


lol ooops did not know what punk meant hahaha well listless then so glad they did blood work as dex was very lethargic too. 

Praying for a speedy recovery and answers that all is well and good


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just wanted to add that zucchini cleanses the liver and since your dog had a toxin which can affect liver and kidneys you may want to juice some zucchini and let her lick it up or put on food once able to feed. My friends two bull mastiffs got into a toxic plant and she did this as well as used milk thistles and the liver values came way down. She did this after they both came out of the hospital. 

I would hold off until you know what blood work shows but just wanted you to have this info incase ALT comes out high for some reason.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> CRUFTS? 2012! Oh heavenly idea! Liberty tea here we come! I wonder how many people we can get around one of those lovely little tables?
> What time of the year will it be---my brain is officially on holiday!


I can't find any exact dates posted yet but Crufts is generally held mid-March. I'm going to start planning and saving right now! Liberty, get ready for us!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

haha Kitzel, I'd love a kissie from you even if it's stinky!! Hope you will recover very very soon little guy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

dwerten said:


> just wanted to add that zucchini cleanses the liver and since your dog had a toxin which can affect liver and kidneys you may want to juice some zucchini and let her lick it up or put on food once able to feed. My friends two bull mastiffs got into a toxic plant and she did this as well as used milk thistles and the liver values came way down. She did this after they both came out of the hospital.
> 
> I would hold off until you know what blood work shows but just wanted you to have this info incase ALT comes out high for some reason.


Deb, like that cop---you are truly an angel. I can't tell you how much your information helps me as this is unchartered territory for us. I will stay connected to you and learn from you sad experience. Thank you for being a conduit to where to look! love & hugs, sandi & kitzi:wub:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I have just arrived in Greece via San Francisco, Frankfurt so am exhausted.
> Please pray for little Kitzel---we had an very tramatic experience before reaching San Francisco to catch our flight about which I will only tell the basic details tonight.
> We stopped for coffee along the way and Kitzel got into my coat pocket which I had left him wrapped up in half asleep (it was 7:30 AM) and ate 2 of my medications---one through the tinfoil wrapper along w/his treats. Shortly thereafter his pupils were dilated & he was almost non-responsive. I was almost hysterical. We prayed & almost immediately saw a highway patrolman who had stopped a car. He let the other car go, got on the phone & located the only vet practice w/in 50 miles & took us there. I called along the way (he got the #) & the office lady said the vet would not come until 9:30. I told her "I am coming w/a police office & a non-responsive dog---GET SOMEBODY FAST."
> It was not the nicest practice I have ever been in---far from it---but I knew God had guided us there. It was, in my eyes, beautiful! The vet tech & doctor both showed up w/in 10-15 minutes & they went to work. Within an hour we were on the road to the airport (who refused to change our ticket & would not let us take the dog out of the crate to pee on the pads). Kitzel did vomit at the airport & was very, very quiet for most of the flight. Tonight he seems almost normal.
> ...


Hi Sandi, I don't know how I missed this but I did. I just want you to know, I know what you mean by blaming yourself. I have shed many a tear over the fact that Feather's condition was due to an accident that I caused and while it WAS an accident, in the lows of the moment, you just can't get past, if onlies....but things happen, they just do. I never ever judge the things that happen to animals, that come into my clinic. I'm not perfect and neither is anyone else. Even when I make statements of observation.. there is no critisism or judgement attached to it. 

So, in saying all of that  don't be too hard on yourself and I'm so so glad your little guy is ok. It is awful to go through something like that and keeping a clear head, like you did, is what helped him. You HAVE to have a clear head.. fall apart, later!!! right!

ps.. airlines. good luck w/that. I could write a book on my travel experiences, bottom line is, they do what they do..because they can.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SilkamMaltese said:


> Hi Sandi, I don't know how I missed this but I did. I just want you to know, I know what you mean by blaming yourself. I have shed many a tear over the fact that Feather's condition was due to an accident that I caused and while it WAS an accident, in the lows of the moment, you just can't get past, if onlies....but things happen, they just do. I never ever judge the things that happen to animals, that come into my clinic. I'm not perfect and neither is anyone else. Even when I make statements of observation.. there is no critisism or judgement attached to it.
> 
> So, in saying all of that  don't be too hard on yourself and I'm so so glad your little guy is ok. It is awful to go through something like that and keeping a clear head, like you did, is what helped him. You HAVE to have a clear head.. fall apart, later!!! right!
> 
> ps.. airlines. good luck w/that. I could write a book on my travel experiences, bottom line is, they do what they do..because they can.


Thank you for taking time to verbalize how I feel! I am exactly where you have been---know you are right. Life happens and I need to move on.
Airlines will get a piece of my mind that "I can't afford to lose." I may not change anything but I am still going to rise up and be heard---regardless of the outcome! :wacko1:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you for taking time to verbalize how I feel! I am exactly where you have been---know you are right. Life happens and I need to move on.
> Airlines will get a piece of my mind that "I can't afford to lose." I may not change anything but I am still going to rise up and be heard---regardless of the outcome! :wacko1:


LOL..you should read the last letter I wrote to the airlines. I was hoppin' mad!:Bad day: I am probably black-balled from ever flying again. Long story short, 68hours w/no sleep that included staying overnight in atlanta airport (being treated TERRIBLE and lied to) having to rent a car to drive home, finally got to our "almost home destination" and the airline employees had left (without the airlines knowledge, ie: on their time) to go have "lunch/drinks" and I LOST it. :exploding: Security came out to get my husband (who was outside having a smoke) to calm me down. He said 'She doesn't need any help and if I were you, I'd leave all 98lbs of her alone"  So, yeah... I'm sure I'm black-balled by all airlines becuase words *I* didn't even recognize were coming out in a flow with a sense of comfortablness that was uncharacteristic, but at the time, warranted!

And yes, I did send the letter  and no, I never heard a word back. I hope you have better luck, but it did make me feel better!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Sandi, I missed this because I have been under the weather myself. I am praying they find nothing wrong with the kidneys:wub:......you and little Kitzel have been through so much. Bless the both of you and keep us informed.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

SilkamMaltese said:


> Hi Sandi, I don't know how I missed this but I did. I just want you to know, I know what you mean by blaming yourself. I have shed many a tear over the fact that Feather's condition was due to an accident that I caused and while it WAS an accident, in the lows of the moment, you just can't get past, if onlies....but things happen, they just do. I never ever judge the things that happen to animals, that come into my clinic. I'm not perfect and neither is anyone else. Even when I make statements of observation.. there is no critisism or judgement attached to it.
> 
> So, in saying all of that  don't be too hard on yourself and I'm so so glad your little guy is ok. It is awful to go through something like that and keeping a clear head, like you did, is what helped him. You HAVE to have a clear head.. fall apart, later!!! right!
> 
> ps.. airlines. good luck w/that. I could write a book on my travel experiences, bottom line is, they do what they do..because they can.


I agree with karla as I blame myself for not knowing better and getting dex in sooner having seen he was drinking alot of water and peeing clear and alot more than my others. Also missing a year of blood work and not doing dental sooner. I feel I should have known better after reading so much that I do but I have never encountered kidney disease before. 

It is so hard but we all try our best and life just happens even when we try to do the best we can. 

Hang in there and I do know how you feel


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

dwerten said:


> I agree with karla as I blame myself for not knowing better and getting dex in sooner having seen he was drinking alot of water and peeing clear and alot more than my others. Also missing a year of blood work and not doing dental sooner. I feel I should have known better after reading so much that I do but I have never encountered kidney disease before.
> 
> It is so hard but we all try our best and life just happens even when we try to do the best we can.
> 
> Hang in there and I do know how you feel


Deb, thanks for sharing these personal & provocative thoughts & most especially your knowledge. You are, indeed, tenacious! That is abundantly clear. It is an encouragement to me personally to know that you have walked the journey & you know exactly how I feel. There is sort of a sorority of sisters here----wishing we didn't have to have such a thing---but happy that we do---what an oxy-moron!
Blessings and love!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am so happy to hear that he seems better , my continued prayers for ur baby


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today is Mon. & it is afternoon here. 
Last night around 1:00 AM Kitzel vomited mucus & blood---fresh blood. He could hardly stand & was in lots of pain and extremely loose stools w/undigest food (only had l tsp. of ID perscription per hour = 3 tsp.) When we tried to move him he cried w/pain. He spent the rest of the night w/strong panting & loose stools--no more vomiting.
This AM he was in pretty bad shape so we went back to the vet. She gave him infusion of fluids & lots of shots, drew blood again & started him on antibiotics. We have to go back every day now for at least 6 days for infusions, shots and if he can't keep the medication or food down we are giving him they plan to do more invasive treatment. 
She is "hopeful" that she can turn him around still.
He vomited his meds a few minutes ago which I just gave him about 1 1/2 hrs. ago. He hasn't eaten yet but it is due now.
Please pray that we can find a solution and that we stay vigilant and hopeful.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi: Continuing to say prayers for Kitzel's complete recovery! We are all 3 sending you hugs (and puppy kisses) across the ocean!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Today is Mon. & it is afternoon here.
> Last night around 1:00 AM Kitzel vomited mucus & blood---fresh blood. He could hardly stand & was in lots of pain and extremely loose stools w/undigest food (only had l tsp. of ID perscription per hour = 3 tsp.) When we tried to move him he cried w/pain. He spent the rest of the night w/strong panting & loose stools--no more vomiting.
> This AM he was in pretty bad shape so we went back to the vet. She gave him infusion of fluids & lots of shots, drew blood again & started him on antibiotics. We have to go back every day now for at least 6 days for infusions, shots and if he can't keep the medication or food down we are giving him they plan to do more invasive treatment.
> She is "hopeful" that she can turn him around still.
> ...


Awww.. I'm so sorry, you are going through this and for lilttle Kitzel as well. Prayers being sent. The fluids will help, did they tell you not to feed feed him or give him water if he's vomiting, because he will lose all of the fluids the vet's office put in. If not, you might want to call them back and ask, as we give out instructions to wait for ~6 hours, post vomiting before trying to give anything by mouth. 

Like I told Nida..for you, drink water to get rid of your stress toxins or you will be sick as well. 

hugs...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am so very sorry to hear that he still is not well. 

Are these issues from the charcoal treatment?

Hoping for a major turnaround for the little guy ....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SilkamMaltese said:


> Awww.. I'm so sorry, you are going through this and for lilttle Kitzel as well. Prayers being sent. The fluids will help, did they tell you not to feed feed him or give him water if he's vomiting, because he will lose all of the fluids the vet's office put in. If not, you might want to call them back and ask, as we give out instructions to wait for ~6 hours, post vomiting before trying to give anything by mouth.
> 
> Like I told Nida..for you, drink water to get rid of your stress toxins or you will be sick as well.
> 
> hugs...


Thanks Karla---& no, no one mentioned that. Last night I syringed a bit of water in when I was up w/him about 5 hrs. after he vomited the blood & wonder of wonders he kept that down---it wasn't much water. That surprised the vet.
He was due for a feed at 3:30 and it is almost 4:30 & I did not give it to him because he had vomited one of the meds that coats the stomach. He isn't coming out of his bed today at all---he always follows me everywhere. 
The vet doesn't open again until 5:30 today.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandi, you and Kitzel are in my heart and in my prayers. When the vet says it's ok to try food again, see if they have the prescription diet in a soft canned food to make it easier on his stomach. If not, see if it's ok to do some scrambled egg...something soft for super and bland for easy digestion yet good protein. Sending many hugs.

I know most vets don't think kibble is hard to digest but I know when Jett was so sick, I was given the advice by my go to person at Animal Essentials that I need to give him a soft diet so his digestive system can heal. Makes sense because human Dr's tell pt's with IBS and Colitis not to eat certain foods known to overwork the colon. A soft diet helped Jett, but of course it's 2 different situations. I'm just thinking that there is reason to believe that kibble makes the digestive system work harder then a soft diet.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, we come to you with love and concern for little Kitzel, he needs your hand of healing to come upon his body, Lord restore his strenght, help him Lord to beable to keep the medicines down, be with the vet give her your wisdom. I believe in miracles and I am claiming this miracle for Kitzel. Thank you in advance and may your name be glorified. Lord be with Sandi and her husband, these have been trieing times for them, help them to get the rest they need, give them your peace and calmness of heart. I pray this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Sandi, you and Kitzel are in my heart and in my prayers. When the vet says it's ok to try food again, see if they have the prescription diet in a soft canned food to make it easier on his stomach. If not, see if it's ok to do some scrambled egg...something soft for super and bland for easy digestion yet good protein. Sending many hugs.
> 
> I know most vets don't think kibble is hard to digest but I know when Jett was so sick, I was given the advice by my go to person at Animal Essentials that I need to give him a soft diet so his digestive system can heal. Makes sense because human Dr's tell pt's with IBS and Colitis not to eat certain foods known to overwork the colon. A soft diet helped Jett, but of course it's 2 different situations. I'm just thinking that there is reason to believe that kibble makes the digestive system work harder then a soft diet.


 
This is such a good point, Crystal... we definitely give specific food rules. NO regular food for 3 days and send home bland diet or recommend cottage cheese/rice, boiled chicken or boiled hamburger or for the little ones, baby food. Then IF improved and no more dia/vom (whatever the issue is) then SLOWLY add in a bit of reg food. sometimes, that triggers it right back again. 

I explain it like this: their tummies have a sort of "memory".. it can associate the "sick" with their regular diet, no matter what that is. So, when you add it back in, sometimes, the stomach says "nuh uh... don't want you" and so we have them stop reg diet again, go back to bland and do that for about another week, then try again. Unless there are other issues going on (and generally bloodtests/xrays confirm "something else") this generally works. Your suggestions were really good. 

I sure hope he's better by later today, Sandi  Hate to hear this.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sandi, I am SO sorry for what you are going through with Kitzel. I understand how terrifying it is to see your fluff like this. I am praying hard, and constantly, for Kitzie. I know you are an excellent Mommy and are taking great care of him. I am hoping and praying he starts feeling better soon! Lots of love and hugs sent your way!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Sandi, you and Kitzel are in my heart and in my prayers. When the vet says it's ok to try food again, see if they have the prescription diet in a soft canned food to make it easier on his stomach. If not, see if it's ok to do some scrambled egg...something soft for super and bland for easy digestion yet good protein. Sending many hugs.
> 
> I know most vets don't think kibble is hard to digest but I know when Jett was so sick, I was given the advice by my go to person at Animal Essentials that I need to give him a soft diet so his digestive system can heal. Makes sense because human Dr's tell pt's with IBS and Colitis not to eat certain foods known to overwork the colon. A soft diet helped Jett, but of course it's 2 different situations. I'm just thinking that there is reason to believe that kibble makes the digestive system work harder then a soft diet.


Crystal, he IS on the soft canned ID perscription diet since yesterday---that is where the l small tsp. each hr. that he isn't taking the meds comes in. If he gets the meds. it has to be l hr. fasting before hand and after the meds---so spacing is crucial. He gets NO other food/treats until he starts digesting this and keeping stuff down. Before ID I was giving him boiled rice/w. a little white chicken & a smattering of cooked carrot to help bind the stool. She doesn't want him to have that for now.
Thanks for thinking w/me on this---my brain isn't in gear properly due to the jet-lag and life-lag! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Oh, gosh, I am so very sorry to hear that he still is not well.
> 
> Are these issues from the charcoal treatment?
> 
> Hoping for a major turnaround for the little guy ....


Kitzel was basically poisoned w/the tablets he got into from my coat pocket. They could have killed him---so far he is just one sick puppy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, we come to you with love and concern for little Kitzel, he needs your hand of healing to come upon his body, Lord restore his strenght, help him Lord to beable to keep the medicines down, be with the vet give her your wisdom. I believe in miracles and I am claiming this miracle for Kitzel. Thank you in advance and may your name be glorified. Lord be with Sandi and her husband, these have been trieing times for them, help them to get the rest they need, give them your peace and calmness of heart. I pray this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen


Thank you sweet Paula. YES! I am living on prayer right now!:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sending many many more prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sandi, I am SO sorry for what you are going through with Kitzel. I understand how terrifying it is to see your fluff like this. I am praying hard, and constantly, for Kitzie. I know you are an excellent Mommy and are taking great care of him. I am hoping and praying he starts feeling better soon! Lots of love and hugs sent your way!


Nida, we have been thinking so much of little Bailey---I told you I would follow him now w/special interest! So many of our SM puppies are not well. :angry:
Wishing us ALL better days ahead.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sandi, I'm so sorry for you and Kitzel, just have seen your thread, haven't been online since Thursday!

What a nightmare for you! I send lots of prayers and good well wishes to little Kitzel from here. rayer:
I had to cry while reading your all posts. That's so sad and scary!

Hope your vet can help him!

Good there are people like the nice cop in this world!

In my thoughts I'm close to you and of course little Kitzel, dear Sandi!

Lots of hugs and kisses are sent from Ullana and me!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in, and sad to see Kitzel is still in really bad shape. Get better Kitzel, we are all rooting and praying for you. rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

SilkamMaltese said:


> This is such a good point, Crystal... we definitely give specific food rules. NO regular food for 3 days and send home bland diet or recommend cottage cheese/rice, boiled chicken or boiled hamburger or for the little ones, baby food. Then IF improved and no more dia/vom (whatever the issue is) then SLOWLY add in a bit of reg food. sometimes, that triggers it right back again.
> 
> I explain it like this: their tummies have a sort of "memory".. it can associate the "sick" with their regular diet, no matter what that is. So, when you add it back in, sometimes, the stomach says "nuh uh... don't want you" and so we have them stop reg diet again, go back to bland and do that for about another week, then try again. Unless there are other issues going on (and generally bloodtests/xrays confirm "something else") this generally works. Your suggestions were really good.
> 
> I sure hope he's better by later today, Sandi  Hate to hear this.


this happened with dex too and they said they get a food aversion to a food if they get really sick during the time they are eating it


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Today is Mon. & it is afternoon here.
> Last night around 1:00 AM Kitzel vomited mucus & blood---fresh blood. He could hardly stand & was in lots of pain and extremely loose stools w/undigest food (only had l tsp. of ID perscription per hour = 3 tsp.) When we tried to move him he cried w/pain. He spent the rest of the night w/strong panting & loose stools--no more vomiting.
> This AM he was in pretty bad shape so we went back to the vet. She gave him infusion of fluids & lots of shots, drew blood again & started him on antibiotics. We have to go back every day now for at least 6 days for infusions, shots and if he can't keep the medication or food down we are giving him they plan to do more invasive treatment.
> She is "hopeful" that she can turn him around still.
> ...


so are they giving subq's? where they put fluid into the back of the neck to keep hydrated?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry to find Kitzel is still having problems. I'm praying like crazy that there is MARKED TURN AROUND SOON!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no... I'm so sorry this is happening. I will keep you guys in my thoughts - I know how much Kitz means to you and Dwight. i wish you were still in Cali- i would come over and watch over Kitzel so you could get some rest. 

Hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzel was basically poisoned w/the tablets he got into from my coat pocket. They could have killed him---so far he is just one sick puppy.


Oh, I see. I knew about the pill but didn't realize it had time to affect his system before the charcoal. 

You and he have been in my thoughts and I am hoping for a turnaround in his condition. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry Kitzel is still having problems! Please know that he is in my positive thoughts and prayers!!((((Big Huge Hugs)))))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I can't stop thinking of you and Kitzel. I was at a Maltese Meet Up yesterday at the Animal Medical Center in NYC. I was eyeing the whole floor where the meet up was going to be held to see that there was nothing unsafe. I mentioned to someone who works there who owns a maltese about one I knew who ingested human pills. She said to me that at the hospital they have done dialysis on pups who have ingested a toxic chemical like pills and that after just *one* dialyses session they have been completely fine and don't need any other dialysis after that. Now maybe because they're a major animal hospital they have the facility and equipment to do that, but wondering whether it's possible in Kitzel's case. Just thought I'd send that info to you. Sending prayers to both of you.rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandi, I didn't know that Kitzel was still so sick! My heart is breaking for you :smcry:

I'm sending prayers that your sweet boy can over come this obsticle. OMG, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am soooo sorry that Kitzel is having such trouble. Saying rayer: and sending :grouphug: .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

dwerten said:


> so are they giving subq's? where they put fluid into the back of the neck to keep hydrated?


Yep Deb---getting them every day and now getting antibiotic shots each day too---this way it doesn't have to go through the digestive track (antibiotic). I am also syringing water but, of course, could never get enough in that way.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no..so sad to hear that Kitzel is still not well, I'll be thinking about Kitzel and hugs to you Sandi..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish I had the time & strength to answer everyone individually but I am busy every minute at the moment. I haven't even started to unpack my luggage yet & plan to cancel my ladies group that meets here every Wed. for this week. 
I am heading off to bed now as it might be another long night. 
I so appreciate all the care, notes, prayers that you are sending up for Kitzi---my little buddy. He is so good to take his medicines and go on his pads, etc. He had a few accidents yesterday but today found his way to the pads in time. He refused to use them in CA.---wanted to go outside only! Little rascal.
Funny, only a week ago I was so worried about his limp---today I just want to see him turn the corner & pull out of this, and get well. I even don't mind that he vomited the blood all over the sofa--light color that it is! Perspective is a good thing, I guess!
It was my stupidy in leaving those tablets in my pocket, and his for digging them out, and both of us are working hard to make amends for that.
I do know, regardless of what happens, that God is good---ALL the time! 
Good night my friends!:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, you and Kitzel continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hugs and love for you and Kitzel.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sandi, I'm just seeing this...I'm so sorry Kitzel is not well... I too would have been horrified at the airport...Thank God for the cop. I be praying for both Kitzel and you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer: Hope you are both ok now:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of, and praying for Kitzel, as I have every night. I pray tomorrow brings a better day, Sandi. :smootch:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Prayers for you and precious kitzel:heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is mid-morning here & we have great news!:chili::chili:
Kitzel had a good night---slept until around 5:30 AM! He is not out of the woods but I think we have turned the corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!arty:
We will continue w/the treatment for several days since it seems to be working! We will see what happens when we stop maybe toward the end of the week. 
:ThankYou:Thank you sooooo much for praying, writing and cheering! As Stacy Stengel once said "I couldn't have done it without my team."
Yeah Team! :wub: ok--off to the vet!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oops, just sent you an e-mail, Lol!

That's great news, Sandi! I'm so happy and relieved Kitzel is on a good way now! :smootch:

Will take a look later after you're back from the vet!

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi - that's good news. Hoping and praying that it continues!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I pray Kitzel will be alright......So glad he had a comfortable night. Please keep us informed.....will continue with prayers!!!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi, you are amazing! I don't think I could handle all that you have been going through with precious Kitzel.. I have been praying. I'm glad he had a good night and I hope he continues to improve. He's so adorable, he just has to get well!:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy your Kitzel is feeling better! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well the vet was super excited to see that Kitzi is resurfacing! We agreed to keep the course for now as it seems to be working!:aktion033::aktion033:
Kitzi isn't super excited --:smcry: as he is still very weak & wants to eat more---good sign--but the vet won't allow it just yet! He lost about 1/2 pound and is anxious to get it back on! :yes:
No playing yet---still just lounging---maybe tomorrow?rayer:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SANDI!! I am so happy to hear Kitzel is feeling better!!!! This deserves lots of :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Big sigh of relief. Prayers continue!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am thrilled to hear that he is doing better!! This is wonderful news!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I've been afraid to open SM every morning lately fearing the worst, but this is definitely the best -- sweet Kitzel is feeling better.:wub: I know you still have miles to go but what a good step in the right direction. I hope you both can catch up on some of your sleep and lounge around all day. You've both earned it. :thumbsup: 
Sandi, I had to laugh from your post -- I think it was Casey Stengel, not Stacy Stengel who said that -- but who knows -- it could be his wife who gave him the line. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Just so thrilled that Kitz-man is rounding a corner. :chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sandi - i just read back to the posts about him not doing well , im so sorry i didnt read it before , but im very relieved the last course of treatment seems to be working ,i will add kitzel to my prayers, God is good and he listens , u try to take care of urself as well and know we are all praying for kitzel , and remember accidents happen , and this was not ur fault.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> It is mid-morning here & we have great news!:chili::chili:
> Kitzel had a good night---slept until around 5:30 AM! He is not out of the woods but I think we have turned the corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!arty:
> We will continue w/the treatment for several days since it seems to be working! We will see what happens when we stop maybe toward the end of the week.
> :ThankYou:Thank you sooooo much for praying, writing and cheering! As Stacy Stengel once said "I couldn't have done it without my team."
> Yeah Team! :wub: ok--off to the vet!


Oh that is sooooo wonderful! It feels like I can finally let my breath out again. Honestly I've been holding my breath lately when checking in here on all of our precious sick ones. I said it in Bailey's thread but all I want to do at this point is just cry. I'm so relieved that it looks like everyone is going to be ok. I know Kitzel still has a way to go but he has really come through the worst it sounds. Give that sweet boy some hugs and kisses for me! xoxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am really happy Kitzel is finally on the mend. :chili::chili: I have never seen so many seriously sick fluffs on here at one time. Pretty scary. I hope your vet visit goes well and Kitzel is soon flying around the room again.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry what you and Kitzel have been going through. I am so happy that he is feeling better today and may he continhue to improve.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:chili:So happy Kitzel is starting to feel better. He'll be up and playing soon.:chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:chili::aktion033: so happy to hear Kitzel is doing better!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh thank goodness!! This was the first thread i looked for when I signed on and am so happy to this positive update!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - I've been afraid to open SM every morning lately fearing the worst, but this is definitely the best -- sweet Kitzel is feeling better.:wub: I know you still have miles to go but what a good step in the right direction. I hope you both can catch up on some of your sleep and lounge around all day. You've both earned it. :thumbsup:
> Sandi, I had to laugh from your post -- I think it was Casey Stengel, not Stacy Stengel who said that -- but who knows -- it could be his wife who gave him the line. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Just so thrilled that Kitz-man is rounding a corner. :chili::chili:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Caught me Susan! What was I saying about sleep deprivation! My secret is out!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been procrastinating coming to get an update this morning......I was afraid....


But, what a relief to hear that he's starting to come around!!! :chili: Thank goodness. :jackrabbitslims:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl:
Maybe I had our sweet Stacy (Bellaratamaltese) on my brain! Kitzel really liked her doggies, but of course he preferred Andrew (who is Hungarian)!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

While this was, of course, a traumatic experience, it is also a wonderful one. The reason I say that it is the patrol man recognized that Kitzel's life was just as important as that of a person's and acted in a way that I would hope most would be sadly am not confident to say all would do. A big praise to the vet staff too for kicking it into high gear when faced with this emergency. I am sending both you and Kitzel tons of love and support (and prayers) and saying a heartfelt thankyou to those who acted quickly for Kitzel!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So happy to hear that Kitzel is improving! :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :smrofl::smrofl:
> Maybe I had our sweet Stacy (Bellaratamaltese) on my brain! Kitzel really liked her doggies, but of course he preferred Andrew (who is Hungarian)!


So glad to make you laugh, dear Sandi. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> While this was, of course, a traumatic experience, it is also a wonderful one. The reason I say that it is the patrol man recognized that Kitzel's life was just as important as that of a person's and acted in a way that I would hope most would be sadly am not confident to say all would do. A big praise to the vet staff too for kicking it into high gear when faced with this emergency. I am sending both you and Kitzel tons of love and support (and prayers) and saying a heartfelt thankyou to those who acted quickly for Kitzel!


Erin, you are so right on target! This would make a wonderful human interest story to encourage people I think! I even remember the cop (through my tears) saying "Let's hope we can pull this little guy through." Oh bless his heart! You hear so much negative stuff & he went the extra mile----literally!
My DH said "those people that he let go to help us are probably happy too!" 
I did get a card from the vet's office---everyone there was wonderful---someone brought me water twice & I was so nervous I think I had to use the rest-room 3 times while there! They were so good to explain everything a couple of times as it just wasn't registering w/me at first. The vet was totally super---and it was such a small, insiginificant place. I do believe they were angels operating incognito!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sandi - i am really happy to read that Kitzel is doing better
hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree ! angels in disguise!:innocent:


edelweiss said:


> Erin, you are so right on target! This would make a wonderful human interest story to encourage people I think! I even remember the cop (through my tears) saying "Let's hope we can pull this little guy through." Oh bless his heart! You hear so much negative stuff & he went the extra mile----literally!
> My DH said "those people that he let go to help us are probably happy too!"
> I did get a card from the vet's office---everyone there was wonderful---someone brought me water twice & I was so nervous I think I had to use the rest-room 3 times while there! They were so good to explain everything a couple of times as it just wasn't registering w/me at first. The vet was totally super---and it was such a small, insiginificant place. I do believe they were angels operating incognito!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i agree ! angels in disguise!:innocent:


Kitzi says: "yeah, I saw the angels in the skies!"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kitzel sweetheart I'm so sorry you have been so sick, I believe with all my heart you are being touched by God, he knows how much your mommy loves you.
Sandi you have to be sooo tired, I'm still tired


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kitzel sweetheart I'm so sorry you have been so sick, I believe with all my heart you are being touched by God, he knows how much your mommy loves you.
> Sandi you have to be sooo tired, I'm still tired


YES dear Paula, and if I had a brain in my head I would retire to my bed. I just keep trying to get caught up w/every one and posting in the wrong spots, not able to edit and wondering why things are so difficult. Duhhhhhhhh. "Too soon old and to late smart."


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh wow! I just read about this today...I'm so relived that Kitzel is doing better. It had to be beyond terrifying!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Well the vet was super excited to see that Kitzi is resurfacing! We agreed to keep the course for now as it seems to be working!:aktion033::aktion033:
> Kitzi isn't super excited --:smcry: as he is still very weak & wants to eat more---good sign--but the vet won't allow it just yet! He lost about 1/2 pound and is anxious to get it back on! :yes:
> No playing yet---still just lounging---maybe tomorrow?rayer:


great news so happy your baby is feeling better - woo hoo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We are so very glad to hear this good news!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> YES dear Paula, and if I had a brain in my head I would retire to my bed. I just keep trying to get caught up w/every one and posting in the wrong spots, not able to edit and wondering why things are so difficult. Duhhhhhhhh. "Too soon old and to late smart."


Just so you'll know and to help with the frustration ... We have a limited time to edit our posts. It's around 30 minutes I think. The "Edit" button will be gone after the time limit is up.:thumbsup:

Hoping Kitzel continues to improve!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy to hear that Kitzel is improving.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hoping kitzel is doing even better this morning , and that u were able to get some rest.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG Sandi, I am so sorry, I don't know how I missed this thread!

Poor you and poor Kitzel! :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sandi, how is Kitzel doing today?? I hope you're better rested today!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on how Kitzel was today? :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's little Kitzel doing? Sandi have you had some rest


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Checking in on Kitzel, how is he today?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Haven't been able to check here on SM all day and wanted to check in on my sweet Kitzel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Middle of the night now for Sandi so probably no word until tomorrow. Hoping she got some rest and praying that Kitzel did well again.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, I have been watching for a update, prayers going out for little Kitzel and you and hubby, I love you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is 4:24 AM & I've been up since 2:39---the jet-lag & uproar w/Kitzel has my clock off!
Since I never come on SM on Weds. I did not post yesterday---thanks for checking on me!

Kitzel will have his last antibiotics shot today (Thurs) but will be kept on the other meds for at least 2 weeks. He is about the same as on Tues. when we saw the first turn-around---still weak but holding his own quite well. The meds seem to be doing the trick but the vet says it will take time. She fears he might have burned a hole in the lining of his digestive tract which would take time to heal. The meds. he is getting are strong (human grade) and she believes w/a little patience and maintaing the course he will be okay. We will slowly be changing his protocol so it is "test/wait-see". 
I can sort of see some light at the end of the tunnel, am very optimistic and extremely thankful for my wonderful vet and God's mercy.
He is such a sweetheart---takes his meds. willingly, etc. We can't imagine life w/out him!
Sending you all much love!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - glad to know things are still going in the right direction. We're all still praying for and cheering on Kitzel for a perfect recovery. Hope you'll still try to get more sleep! :hugging: Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know Sandi this is where faith comes in, 
Hebrews 11
"Now faith is being sure of what we hope for and certain of what we do not see."
Kitzel will be ok. I praise God he has his hands on that little guy.
I love you take good care of yourself


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you for the update on Kitzel!! I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers for his road to recovery:heart::heart:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandi, you are all still in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you are taking care of you, too!

Hugs to all,


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - glad to know things are still going in the right direction. We're all still praying for and cheering on Kitzel for a perfect recovery. Hope you'll still try to get more sleep! :hugging: Thanks for updating us.





Matilda's mommy said:


> you know Sandi this is where faith comes in,
> Hebrews 11
> "Now faith is being sure of what we hope for and certain of what we do not see."
> Kitzel will be ok. I praise God he has his hands on that little guy.
> I love you take good care of yourself





HaleysMom said:


> Thank you for the update on Kitzel!! I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers for his road to recovery:heart::heart:





MaryH said:


> Sandi, you are all still in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you are taking care of you, too!
> 
> Hugs to all,


Just to thank each of you for the encouragement & prayers! 
I am having some problems connecting to the internet these days so IF you don't hear, don't worry, I hope the telephone company isn't on strike along w/the rest of Greece. ARGGGG.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sending lots of love and warm thoughts to darling little Kitzel and his Mommy. So glad to hear he is holding his own........it is wonderful to hear!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm checking in, too, Sandi. I'm so happy to hear that Kitzel is getting better. I am also happy to hear that your vet has been so helpful and wonderful. That has got to be a comfort. It sounds as though she is giving you lots of feedback and information to help understand that it might take more time for Kitzel to completely heal.

I still keep you and Kitzel in my thoughts and prayers. Sending love and hugs to both of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am glad my DH had a morning breakfast w/his work today as it delayed our vet visit---in the meantime Kitzel had a "not good" stool. It appears that he had some bleeding again. I stuck him under the facet---poor little tyke.
So we are again off to the vet thinking we are stopping antibiotics today---we will see what she says. 
Also, maybe my husband has fixed the internet by changing some wires? We will see.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sandi, sending our warmest wishes and prayers to you and little Kitzel! Hope the vet gives you a positive feedback on him today!

May be the bleeding came from the antibiotics! 

Sending lots of positive thoughts!!!

Hugs,
Alexandra and wet kisses from Ullana :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa said:


> Sandi, sending our warmest wishes and prayers to you and little Kitzel! Hope the vet gives you a positive feedback on him today!
> 
> May be the bleeding came from the antibiotics!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alexa for the wet kisses---Kitzi loved them!:aktion033:
Did I mention how much I love my vet! :chili::chili: She is so nonpulsed about everything and such a great vet! :thumbsup:She said "just keep to the protocol we are working with and expect a few set-backs." So we are finished today w/antibiotics and will gently adjust the other meds and the food. 
Kitzi is exhausted and is sleeping it off in his little bed. I am going to have lunch and head off into hibernation myself. We both need to save our energy as Mr. Stinky is very much in need of a promised bath---probably tomorrow though as one adventure per day is enough!
Spring is in the air!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prating for Kitzel's continued recovery. Even if it 'takes-time"... that he get all better is all that matters!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Prayers and hugs for Kitzel.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw Kitzel, I'm sorry that you had a tough morning...as do mommies on clean up duty. This is a slow process Sandi, but it sounds like your vet is great and it will just take time. Give Kitzel kisses and hugs from Auntie Sue. And please take your advice and take some time for yourself so you stay healthy.:smootch:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, my, I just saw this. I hope Kitzel is doing better today. What an adventure you both had. Licks from the girls.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kitzel is on my mind this morning, how is our boy feeling?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Sandi I am reading your recent posts and just wanting to let you know I have been thinking of you and your precious Kitzel :wub:.. Glad to hear you are so happy with your vet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paul & Jeanne---Kitzel is on my lap as I write---he is very slowly getting his sea legs. I wish I could feed him regular food/he is hungry---but he doesn't digest it well yet. So we are backing off again & will keep trying. He did get a bath so at least he smells better.:chili::chili::aktion033:
I am optimistic that he will just take a bit of time to completely heal. He sends all of you love & kisses. :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you for the update.  I hope he continues to get better and better, even if slowly. Under your care, and in your lap, I'm sure he will! Sending love and kisses back! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - glad that Kitzel is improving even in slow steps. If you can't wait until he gets his regular food, you can imagine how he must feel. Give him lots of love and kisses and hope that you're starting to get your own sea legs after the travel and stress.:grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Praying that little Kitzel continues to improve.Poor little guy he and you,Sandi have been thru so much.Very stressful,I hope it is all behind you now.:grouphug:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

How is little Kitzel?? I hope he's continuing to improve and will be able to eat more food soon!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kitzel is one of God's little miracles, I praise God for helping him through this. I can't wait until I read he's well. I love you Sandi, your such a good mommy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending many prayers for sweet Kitzel!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope that Kitzel continues to improve - he is such a special little guy :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

yeagerbum said:


> How is little Kitzel?? I hope he's continuing to improve and will be able to eat more food soon!!


Thanks Sarah---today he got part of an "eggie" to see how we do---he has been carrying his bowl around and dropping it in front of me! He holds up his little right paw & looks at me so pleadingly. . . oh weh!
I am still giving him the two medications until Friday when the true test will come. 
Also I haven't left his side since the accident but I have to go out this Sat. eve. to something I NEED to attend. I would rather stay home!
Please pray he won't be stressed about my leaving. It has to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Sarah---today he got part of an "eggie" to see how we do---he has been carrying his bowl around and dropping it in front of me! He holds up his little right paw & looks at me so pleadingly. . . oh weh!
> I am still giving him the two medications until Friday when the true test will come.
> Also I haven't left his side since the accident but I have to go out this Sat. eve. to something I NEED to attend. I would rather stay home!
> Please pray he won't be stressed about my leaving. It has to happen sooner or later.


 
Hi Sandi.. so glad he's feeling better, have been wondering about him...


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad Kitzel is feeling better!!:aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm glad he's coming along, but the poor little dude! He doesn't know what's going on!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Sarah---today he got part of an "eggie" to see how we do---he has been carrying his bowl around and dropping it in front of me! He holds up his little right paw & looks at me so pleadingly. . . oh weh!
> I am still giving him the two medications until Friday when the true test will come.
> Also I haven't left his side since the accident but I have to go out this Sat. eve. to something I NEED to attend. I would rather stay home!
> Please pray he won't be stressed about my leaving. It has to happen sooner or later.


Oh he sounds so much better!! I'm so happy and I hope continues to improve quickly!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw llttle Kitzel bringing his bowl to you. So sweet. He must be wondering why he can't woof down his food like he used to. Maybe you should leave him a little for increasing times leading up to Saturday so he isn't as stressed. It might help. Still sending prayers to our boy.:smootch:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Sarah---today he got part of an "eggie" to see how we do---he has been carrying his bowl around and dropping it in front of me! He holds up his little right paw & looks at me so pleadingly. . . oh weh!
> I am still giving him the two medications until Friday when the true test will come.
> Also I haven't left his side since the accident but I have to go out this Sat. eve. to something I NEED to attend. I would rather stay home!
> Please pray he won't be stressed about my leaving. It has to happen sooner or later.


so happy he is doing so much better. That is so funny with the bowl and paw hahahaha


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear he is doing better. I know you want to give him food so bad.......bless his little heart. Please give us updates, we love you little one so much!!!!:wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad Kitzel is doing better!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:

I will keep sending positive thoughts and prayers your way(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## deeda9999 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just catching up on reading and I just finished your whole story. What an ordeal for you!!!! I now understand why you would wait on the leg surgery.

I hope that Kitzel continues on his path to a full recovery!!!

How is he doing today?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Kitzel doing today?:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't on SM yesterday. Thanks for your continued queries. I tried yesterday to take Kitzi off the one med again---without success. He had a "down" day without it. I will keep trying. He hasn't vomited but he does have stomach pains. 
The second one we will keep giving him through Fri. and stop cold turkey. 
My friends were here yesterday and everyone commente about how thin he is---granted he has lost weight. He was a sweet little size before so I want him to get back there soon. 
We appreciate your prayers for wisdom. I am sure he will be fine w/a little more time. He has come a long way already! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Sorry I wasn't on SM yesterday. Thanks for your continued queries. I tried yesterday to take Kitzi off the one med again---without success. He had a "down" day without it. I will keep trying. He hasn't vomited but he does have stomach pains.
> The second one we will keep giving him through Fri. and stop cold turkey.
> My friends were here yesterday and everyone commente about how thin he is---granted he has lost weight. He was a sweet little size before so I want him to get back there soon.
> We appreciate your prayers for wisdom. I am sure he will be fine w/a little more time. He has come a long way already! :wub:


Sandi, I'm so glad to hear Kitzel has come a long way in his recover. I pray that he continue to improve steadily and quickly, and can come off his meds soon! I'm sure he will back to his normal weight in no time. Hope YOU are doing well too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, the past few days I have not been able to be online a lot ... however, please know that you and Kitzel continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Sending love and hugs. :tender:


----------

